# Vision Vivariums



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi,
I'm thinking about getting some Vivariums made by Vision. They look like really good enclosures but there are a few things about them that I am unsure of.
1. Apparently these vivs are stackable but I would be worried about possible heat build-up being a fire risk to the viv above it.
2. According to Visions website the large 6ft long vivs have 2 8" heat domes, I can see one of the domes in the photo but not the other one, does anyone own one? it also says "75 watt max." is this enough to heat a 6ft enclosure, I wouldn't of thought so, even with 2 running.
3. The vivariums are stackable but can you stack different sizes like 2 3ft vivs on top of a 6ft or will this be too unstable, also is it possible to stack a glass viv from a different manufacturer on top of it or would the heat crack the glass?
If anyone can answer any of these questions I'd really appreciate it, also if anyones got any other info about these enclosures: pros and cons.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

I use the smaller Visions so I cannot help you with the six footers. I use low wattage lighting in all mine with 9watts on the lower and 11 on the top row where the air can circulate. In spite of what you would think this throws enough heat up to the floor of the viv above to create a hot spot. i can't use 11 watts on the lower vivs as they get too hot.As for stacking,All the 29inch ones will stack with each other,that's the big cube and the 215 and the one that's just 12 inches high.The two foot by 14 inch ones will only stack with each other but would possibly stack with four and six foot ones, i'm not sure.If you could find 7watt bulbs they would do for the smaller ones but for some strange reason they are a lot dearer than the 11watts. Fluorescents will also work with the larger ones.All bulbs can be a pain to change when the vivs are three or four high and it is a golden rule that the ones on the bottom always go first.Harry


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Give RhinoVivs a look. I've heard nothing but praise for these, and they, IMO look better than the visions. I'm sure the guys will be able to arrange a discount on multiple vivs too. These are definitely stackable and heating elements can be fit inside. I think they will fit any ancillaries for you at request too.


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. htf666, what temperatures are you getting at the hotspots in your enclosures? If you can get decent temps from bulbs between 9-11 watts that would save loads of energy (and money!) Would it be possible to get a photo of your setup?
Kelboy, I've heard of the Rhino vivs but haven't had a close look, after I have some dinner (just finished work!) I'll have a closer inspection.
Cheers


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

I can get a hotspot of 100f but it is a very small area. As I use aubiose the snakes tend to ignore it in favour of the heatmats. Apart from one of my Brazilian rainbow boas which I am fairly sure is gravid as she has not eaten for weeks and lies on the hotspot most of the time. I have my heatmats regulated with central heating thermostats,(one for each of the four walls) as they have a max. of 3amps or 720 watts. During the day they are only on in the winter as the lights keep the temps up. As the room stays in the 70's most of the year my backup oil-filled rad only works in winter and then very rarely. The mats kick in early morning till the lights come on and then knock off again. I'll try and dig my camera out.Harry


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

Kelboy, I had a look at the Rhino Vivs. I really can't decide what to get now! Those Rhinos look brilliant, I'm in a bit of a predicament!


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

JimWetherall said:


> Kelboy, I had a look at the Rhino Vivs. I really can't decide what to get now! Those Rhinos look brilliant, I'm in a bit of a predicament!


The owners are members on here. Have a word with them, they're both approachable. Andy.G and Stu.G, are their user names.


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

kelboy said:


> The owners are members on here. Have a word with them, they're both approachable. Andy.G and Stu.G, are their user names.


Cheers, I sent an email to them through their website earlier with a stack of questions so hopefully I'll hear from them later.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

If this works there will be pics.




























































































































































Harry


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

Well they came out bigger than I thought and cut the titles off aswell.So from top to bottom we have...
Freezer and sink
5ltr rub rack (48
3ltr and 9ltr rack
shortened cages. Although Vision do a 24 x 12 x 16 cage it is never imported as far as I know.I had a bit of room left so I cut some 24 x 24 x 14 down to 24 x 14 x 14 and welded them back together.
South wall
North Wall
Distribution board. An 8 way consumer unit with 4 circuits which are statted.(One for each wall) One for lights,One for the water heater and one for things like vacs,e.t.c.
Leaving one spare in case.
West wall.
Any questions don't hesitate to ask. I think I have the the optimum system that can be done on a budget.(At least I should have by now )after 40 odd years of trying.The place tends to run itself so I could probably leave it for days on end but I am usually in there at least twice a day especially at this time of the year with eggs hatching.Harry


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

Wow, that's all I can say to that! I'd love to have a room like that some time in the future. How much does that cost you in energy? Does the breeding pay for it?


----------



## Speeple (Feb 12, 2009)

In regards to heat transfer I don't personally feel comfortable allowing the vivs below dictating the temperatures of the vivs above, so I sorted this by creating air space between each vivarium. Then I created a DIY heat resistant slab.

See:










Each vision viv has a 150W ceramic held in a dome holder first a piece of non-corrosive metal covers the moulded compartment, then to totally stop the heat, I glued a 18mm thick piece of MDF and polystyrene together with sealant, like so:


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

That's a good tip. Heat transfer between enclosures is what I've been worried about. I've finally decided that I will be getting Rhino Vivs but all the info I've had on this thread can be used on Rhino's. Thanks for all the advice guys, I'll let you know how I get on!


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

JimWetherall said:


> That's a good tip. Heat transfer between enclosures is what I've been worried about. I've finally decided that I will be getting Rhino Vivs but all the info I've had on this thread can be used on Rhino's. Thanks for all the advice guys, I'll let you know how I get on!


Have the guys swayed you then?! I hope you're happy with them, and pics are compulsory, once you have them all set up.


----------



## JimWetherall (Jun 21, 2010)

kelboy said:


> Have the guys swayed you then?! I hope you're happy with them, and pics are compulsory, once you have them all set up.


Yeah, Andy at Rhino gave me loads of info. I'm really impressed with what he told me, I've just got to figure out what heating elements I'm going to use and then I can order. It's just going to be 2 Arboreal vivs to start of with, 1 for some Crested Geckos and the other for a Green Tree Python (when I finally get one!), then I'll be thinking about getting some larger vivs for my juvenile BRBs! I'll post a few photos when they're set up which won't be for quite a few weeks.
Thanks a lot for recommending them.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

No problem. I wish I had the means to get them.


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

JimWetherall said:


> That's a good tip. Heat transfer between enclosures is what I've been worried about. I've finally decided that I will be getting Rhino Vivs but all the info I've had on this thread can be used on Rhino's. Thanks for all the advice guys, I'll let you know how I get on!


 
Excellent choice!:2thumb:


----------

